# Wifi 2,4 et 5Ghz???



## userapple (16 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je me suis aperçu que sur ma TC je pouvais activer deux SSID différents avec l'un en 2,4Ghz et l'autre en 5Ghz.

Quelle est l'intérêt et quelle machine ou Ibidules peuvent si connecter?

Merci


----------



## pouet13 (16 Août 2012)

userapple a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je me suis aperçu que sur ma TC je pouvais activer deux SSID différents avec l'un en 2,4Ghz et l'autre en 5Ghz.
> 
> ...



en gros :love:


----------



## userapple (16 Août 2012)

Et en moins gros sa donne quoi 

Est ce le 5 ou le 2,4Ghz qu'il faut activer?

Sur mon IPhone 4, je n'est dans la liste des réseau disponible que le 2,4Ghz par contre sur mon IPad 2 j'ai le 2,4 et le 5Ghz de proposé.

Pourquoi l'un voit les deux et pas l'autre?


----------



## nifex (16 Août 2012)

Il faut laisser les 2 et les appareils se connecteront en 5 si ils sont compatible car moins d'interférence et si pas compatible alors en 2.4.


----------



## userapple (16 Août 2012)

Merci pour votre réponse, donc c'est juste en faite une question de compatibilité 

Etonnant tous de même qu'Apple implémante le 5Ghz est ne rende pas compatible ces
propres appareils... 

Bonne soirée.


----------



## nifex (16 Août 2012)

userapple a dit:


> Merci pour votre réponse, donc c'est juste en faite une question de compatibilité
> 
> Etonnant tous de même qu'Apple implémante le 5Ghz est ne rende pas compatible ces
> propres appareils...
> ...



Non les produits Apple sont bien compatibles avec la 5 GHz...

Edit : les mac sont compatibles mais en faite l'iphone 4s ne l'est pas...


----------



## userapple (16 Août 2012)

Pas plus que les IPod Touch en 2 et 3G tous les deux sous 5.1.1.

Sa réduit franchement le nombre de produit compatible en fin de compte


----------

